# invertz factory?



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

i hope not that site was awesome


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

nikolay and his friend who helps him with it is still around...from my understand they have just been very busy... you might try emailing niko throw his plant club site aquatic-plants.org (dfwapc) he is the president. he is also on aquaticplantcentral under the name niko. I saw him just the other day at are meeting... I'll tell him, people are looking for him on planted tank and they want to order some fish.


----------

